# Idk guys.



## PAPreppers (Oct 9, 2012)

Is NK really gonna pull off this "attack"? I wanna get some info to decide whether to bug out soon or not? I wanna find out if they have orders or things like that?


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

PAPreppers said:


> Is NK really gonna pull off this "attack"? I wanna get some info to decide whether to bug out soon or not? I wanna find out if they have orders or things like that?


Go bug out. It will be good practice for you. Hacelo!


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

PAPreppers said:


> Is NK really gonna pull off this "attack"? I wanna get some info to decide whether to bug out soon or not? I wanna find out if they have orders or things like that?


I'm of the belief that NK is going to try "something".... what that is? Who knows! There's a tiny part of my brain that is getting ready for the worst, but hoping for the best. How far is your bug out location? It might be a good time to do a bug out run anyway just to keep yourself fresh, like drfacefixer said.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

To bug out or not to bug out? That is the question. 

If anything does happen I believe it will be small and localized. I see a situation where the whole world points their finger at north korea and laughs. Just my opinion. Hope im not wrong. Got my preps if I am.


----------



## UKzilla (Apr 10, 2013)

Its all media hype. I dont think people realize how poor NK really is, they can barely feed anyone in the country, there are constant food shortages, but they are going to take on the beast?


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

UKzilla said:


> Its all media hype. I dont think people realize how poor NK really is, they can barely feed anyone in the country, there are constant food shortages, but they are going to take on the beast?


Yep... media hype.. that's right. That satellite floating over the CONUS? Media hype.. Those underground nuke tests? Media hype.. The reason there are food shortages is because they only care about the military and are putting all their money in that bucket. You know NK has been working with Iran right? No matter how poor you think they are, they appear to have a common goal. Take down the beast.


----------



## PAPreppers (Oct 9, 2012)

d_saum said:


> I'm of the belief that NK is going to try "something".... what that is? Who knows! There's a tiny part of my brain that is getting ready for the worst, but hoping for the best. How far is your bug out location? It might be a good time to do a bug out run anyway just to keep yourself fresh, like drfacefixer said.


My bug out location is about 40 mins from my house. I'm really eager to see what NK has going.. My prepping partner and I were discussing all our preps to what NK would hit us with.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> how poor NK really is, they can barely feed anyone in the country, there are constant food shortages


Desperate people do desperate things.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

PAPreppers said:


> My bug out location is about 40 mins from my house. I'm really eager to see what NK has going.. My prepping partner and I were discussing all our preps to what NK would hit us with.


If you lived in SK, Guam, or even Japan... I would say yes... But lets be a little real here for a few seconds... They have zero ability to hit anywhere into the continental US... And the only reason I feel that I can say that is because of believe it or not Obama... He is so egotistical and believing himself the anointed one that I honestly believe he would not let all the Generals and Cabinet members speak out as such if they were not 100% sure... Reason: it would be the same as W saying WMD in Iran, if NK actually did hit mainland US...

And trust me, I can't stand Obama lama ding dong...

Now, does that mean they couldn't set off a dirty bomb or a series of them... Sure... Can they fire 500,000 scuds in one hour into SK... Sure... Is Japan worried enough to setup their patriot batteries... Sure... Should it effect your daily life in the US.... Nope.

If they do something, they aren't walking out of this one...

And yes, I am starting to read this one as a similar comparison to suicide by cop... They are belly up and the only thing they have left is their own twisted view of honor...


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

invision said:


> If you lived in SK, Guam, or even Japan... I would say yes... But lets be a little real here for a few seconds... They have zero ability to hit anywhere into the continental US... And the only reason I feel that I can say that is because of believe it or not Obama... He is so egotistical and believing himself the anointed one that I honestly believe he would not let all the Generals and Cabinet members speak out as such if they were not 100% sure... Reason: it would be the same as W saying WMD in Iran, if NK actually did hit mainland US...


So care to explain how they put that satellite up in space? Or address the shipping container possibility? It just amazes me how everyone ignores the fact that this clown launched an ICBM and got something up into space.. but yet they say "zero ability to hit the US"..


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

PAPreppers said:


> My bug out location is about 40 mins from my house. I'm really eager to see what NK has going.. My prepping partner and I were discussing all our preps to what NK would hit us with.


well, why not run a practice drill then and bug out for a days.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

d_saum said:


> So care to explain how they put that satellite up in space? Or address the shipping container possibility? It just amazes me how everyone ignores the fact that this clown launched an ICBM and got something up into space.. but yet they say "zero ability to hit the US"..


I didn't ignore your comments (or excuse me if I didn't cover them)

Shipping Cargo - true and I feel that is one of our greatest weakness for dirty bomb attacks... Yes they probably could set on off in a harbor city, but that would mostly be contained to that city IF it was even allowed to get that close prior to detection.

Sending a satiate into orbit is not that hard to achieve. A little research on NK's sat will show one the orbit that was achieved only needed a rocket to go 600-1000km which is less than 650 miles max (if my math is right in my head). Second, that same research will find multiple national science institutes announcing that this same satellite is wobbling out of control... Finally, While the distance from NK to mainland US is over 9500km... Maybe they can reach us, and yes they have nukes material, but the don't have the skills or knowledge or equipment to take their nuke material to the minimal amount needed to make a warhead.

Not ignoring the facts... I think the leader is the next ass clown in charge that will do something stupid and be taken down - like suicide by cop, this is suicide by idiocy....


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

UKzilla said:


> Its all media hype. I dont think people realize how poor NK really is, they can barely feed anyone in the country, there are constant food shortages, but they are going to take on the beast?


Yup, they are going to take on the beast. Then the beast (US) will bomb the crap out of them and reduce their population. Next is what they are hoping for, the US to come in after with food, medical supplies and rebuild for them. It will get worse for them, but then it will get better and they know it. This is of coarse, just my opinion.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

invision said:


> I didn't ignore your comments (or excuse me if I didn't cover them)
> 
> Shipping Cargo - true and I feel that is one of our greatest weakness for dirty bomb attacks... Yes they probably could set on off in a harbor city, but that would mostly be contained to that city IF it was even allowed to get that close prior to detection.
> 
> ...


Sorry if I didn't make it clear... the shipping container issue I mentioned is not regarding a dirty bomb, but rather, them launching a short or medium range nuke from just off our shores to hit us with an EMP. Completely plausible.

And with regard to the satellite tumbling and whatnot.. I don't think the EMP device cares if it's tumbling or not. It's orbiting at a little over 500 kilometers, or 300 miles... perfect altitude to blanket the entire CONUS via line of sight. All Kim Jung Un has to do is pop that thing when it's over Kansas, and it's lights out.

And lastly.. you state that they don't have the skills or knowledge or equipment? Says who? I'm of the mindset that if they DID have the ability to take us out via EMP, our wonderful government would NEVER EVER let us know that. Government aside, there are some experts out there that state NK absolutely has an EMP device, and it's capable of fitting on top of any of their rockets, or that ICBM.

I just think people totally underestimate them and their abilities just because the mainstream media says so.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

From the video.... "The designers say it is extremely inexpensive, and that even poor nations that cannot maintain a navy can afford it"

So one of these with a few modified missiles popped over the mainland.. done!






And regarding the "weather satellite"

From the article:

"WASHINGTON - U.S. officials quietly are expressing concern that North Korea could use its "space launch vehicle" to explode a high-altitude nuclear device over the United States, creating an electromagnetic pulse that would destroy major portions of the U.S. electrical grid system as well as the nation's critical infrastructures.

The concern is so great that U.S. officials who watch North Korea closely are continually monitoring the status of the North Korean "space launch vehicle," whose status could suggest a pre-emptive nuclear strike against the United States.

They are aware of the three-stage missile North Korea launched last December that also orbited a "package," which experts say could be a test to orbit a nuclear weapon that then would be deorbited on command anywhere over the U.S. and exploded at a high altitude, creating an EMP effect."


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Justaguy987 said:


> Yup, they are going to take on the beast. Then the beast (US) will bomb the crap out of them and reduce their population. Next is what they are hoping for, the US to come in after with food, medical supplies and rebuild for them. It will get worse for them, but then it will get better and they know it. This is of coarse, just my opinion.


I was just thinking the same thing, how it's better to lose to us than anything else. Wonder if the visit by Rodman included some advice about how to use the press to your advantage :hmmm: Apparently NK has been after a Peace Treaty for a long time, perhaps the new Great Leader thinks manipulating the press will give it some momentum. Whatever he's doing, it's a dangerous game, perhaps he should grab his bug out bag and get in his underground fortifications...probably already has.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

d_saum said:


> From the video.... "The designers say it is extremely inexpensive, and that even poor nations that cannot maintain a navy can afford it"
> 
> So one of these with a few modified missiles popped over the mainland.. done!
> 
> ...


Those are cruise missiles and not icbm's. They have a range of somewhere between 1000 and 1500 km and can not reach they US from NK. Also it will take a hell of a lot more of them to knock out the entire US. They are also low level missiles designed to fly closer to earth and not where they would be needed to reach for a wide spread EMP.

Another thing to think about is that if there was an EMP, it would be rough for a while but other countries would still have the capability of supplying us what we need to make repairs. Hell most of our stuff is made in other countries anyhow. All that would have to happen is a step up in production.

An EMP is not going to be as bad as people make it out to be. So you miss American Idol or Days of our lives. Hell we would just go to out mothball naval fleet and take out the old generators and get back to work. It's not going to be the end of the world.

Heck we have part of the same electrical grid Canada has. We can move machinery to Alaska and start up the mfg up there. Puerto Rico, Virgin Islands, Hawaii, Guam and others are also places we can utilize. CONUS is not our only asset.

I will admit that rural areas will be the last to get their lights back on.

Just think of the job stimulus we would have!

Oh and I believe EVERYTHING the Russian news put out on YouTube also...


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

cnsper said:


> Those are cruise missiles and not icbm's. They have a range of somewhere between 1000 and 1500 km and can not reach they US from NK. Also it will take a hell of a lot more of them to knock out the entire US. They are also low level missiles designed to fly closer to earth and not where they would be needed to reach for a wide spread EMP.
> 
> Another thing to think about is that if there was an EMP, it would be rough for a while but other countries would still have the capability of supplying us what we need to make repairs. Hell most of our stuff is made in other countries anyhow. All that would have to happen is a step up in production.
> 
> ...


Wow... thanks so much for clearing that up for me. I guess I don't have anything to worry about at all since I don't watch either of those shows! 

First.. when it comes to the shipping container thing.. those are real.. you can research them for yourself. You don't have to believe that ONE video.

Secondly.. I stated that if they were modified, they could be used for EMP attacks. Not JUST use them in the cruise missile configuration.

Thirdly... You obviously have a serious LACK of knowledge about how crippled we would be if we were hit with an EMP attack.

I challenge you to watch the video below, and then come back and tell me that it's no big deal. Oh wait.. let me guess.. you won't believe EVERYTHING I post that's from youtube... right?


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

cnsper said:


> An EMP is not going to be as bad as people make it out to be. So you miss American Idol or Days of our lives. Hell we would just go to out mothball naval fleet and take out the old generators and get back to work. It's not going to be the end of the world.


Hmmm... Should I believe you about just missing American Idol? OR... should I believe this guy who actually knows what he's talking about? Decisions... decisions.....


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

NK doesn't have the capabilities to hit us with anything. They declared war. We should use cruise missiles to wipe out their government. Starting with the leader. After they surrender we could allow the South to govern it.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

This may not be a very popular opinion but I think we should just completely butt out. Pull all of our troops, diplomats, tourists, etc. out of SK and let Russia and/or China spank them if they don't play nice.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

lazydaisy67 said:


> This may not be a very popular opinion but I think we should just completely butt out. Pull all of our troops, diplomats, tourists, etc. out of SK and let Russia and/or China spank them if they don't play nice.


It'd be like having a slow leak in a kitchen, ignoring it for too long and having to replace the entire floor.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

lazydaisy67 said:


> This may not be a very popular opinion but I think we should just completely butt out. Pull all of our troops, diplomats, tourists, etc. out of SK and let Russia and/or China spank them if they don't play nice.


Nah... We should send Obama, Biden, and half the congress over there and let them play with the nut case running the joint...

I didn't just recommend that did I? Roflmao...


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Every day that goes by lessens the odds that NK will do anything.


----------

